# Main Event + 5/23 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0520/576240/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-main-event/



> *MAIN EVENT:*
> 
> * Cesaro and Paul Heyman kick off Main Event to a big pop. Heyman cuts one of his usual promos. Mark Henry is out next. Henry's promo gets a big pop and some Sexual Chocolate chants
> 
> ...


http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0520/576243/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/

*SMACKDOWN:*



> * SmackDown opens with Hulk Hogan coming out to a huge pop. Hogan talks about the WWE Network coming to the UK. Jimmy Hart was in the ring with Hogan.
> 
> * Announced for tonight is The Usos vs. Erick Rowan and Luke Harper plus Dolph Ziggler vs. Batista in a No DQ match.
> 
> ...


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_78527.shtml#.U3wBol64klI



> JBL and Michael Cole both got full ring intros. The crowd was hot for JBL and he loved it, milking his whole theme song before he high-fived the whole front row.
> 
> This was WWE’s 50th ever show in London, the first taking place in October 1989. Ironically, Hulk Hogan headlined against Randy Savage, and 25 years later, he made his long-awaited return.
> 
> ...


London, England


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

anyone have any weird predictions on Bo's debut? who he will target? i'm pretty psyched for it


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

Anyone else from here at the event.? Crowd sucks. Just kids tonight. Lots of empty seats.


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

Cesaro and Heyman got no reaction at all.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol. Sandow come out dressed as Sherlock Holmes.....


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Everyone must be resting from yesterday......


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Stop the press! Sandow wins!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

SANDOW FUCKING WON


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm fast regretting my decision to be here...


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Why is that? I need another Ziggler guy for when they job our guy out to Rusev....


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Sandow :mark: :mark:

Would love if Bo debuted with Hogan in the ring :banderas


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

Where are you guys sitting? I'm gonna come join you guys, I need to get out of this section where I'm sitting.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

ZigglerMark31 said:


> Stop the press! Sandow wins!


HALLELUJA :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Naomi defeated Aksana. CM Punk chants dominated the match.


unk


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

Cesaro 'defeats' Mark Henry in an arm wrestling match


----------



## Be a rosebud (May 20, 2014)

&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56586;&#55357;&#56586;&#55356;&#57276;&#55356;&#57269;&#55356;&#57270; how's the smack down atmosphere going?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

YES, FUCKING YES, SANDOW ACTUALLY WON A MATCH, YES.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow/Truth going 15 minutes? They finally give Sandow a lengthy match after having 5 minute matches for months, and it's with someone who's so shit and doesn't have any good singles at all (at least not that I recall). 

Also, I think there's an error in the report. It says Sandow won.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

BAH GAWD KING, SANDOW JUST WON! SANDOW! SANDOW! SANDOW! 

:jr :sandow :austin

What happened to the Sandow smiley YO?


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziggler vs. Batista in a No DQ:yum:


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hope something big happens in that Batista match....a win could do wonders for Ziggler....


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler is going to get fed to Batista again fpalm but should be good


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

ZigglerMark31 said:


> Ziggler vs. Batista in a No DQ:yum:


I wouldn't be happy about that if I was you. I can only hope Ziggler is competitive.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sandow won a match? :mark:


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

How long did Cesaro/Henry go?


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

I don' think so.....wouldn't be suprised if the Shield costs him that match....keep that Ziggler winning streak alive......Nope...at least it was lengthy though...may tune into Smackdown to see it....


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Disappointed in the nerds chanting for punk during the divas match, but dat Sandow win! 

Super happy for him.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Batista won.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Sandow won? kada


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well so much for that winning streak :ziggler1

At least it wasn't a squash match


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ya wish they gave a few more details...i'm beting there was interference as Ziggler has been getting booked much stronger as of late.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Ziggler lost in a no dq match vs. Batista in a rather long match is not a bad thing. A few months ago, the match would have a been a 3 min squash.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Repped. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

How was that bo Dallas heat 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

With Batista likely leaving at Payback and Bryan out for awhile, Ziggler may get another chance to step up I expect him to at least be in the MITB match.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

That would be great...you know he'll take some sick bumps....if he does and has to put someone over hopefully its Rollins...


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not even sure who will win the match..its so up in the air at the moment.. I think Cesaro is probably the odds on favorite.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Are they making Eva Marie the Diva face of Smackdown?


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ya but not sure if Cesaro needs the MITB since they have it set up down the road for him to face Lesnar...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So it's Usos vs. Rowan and Harper tonight...why? You've got a fucking PPV in two weeks, put it on then.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

BAH GAWD IT'S KRANG said:


> So it's Usos vs. Rowan and Harper tonight...why? You've got a fucking PPV in two weeks, put it on then.


if its not for the title then I don't have a problem.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Better they have a match to build some chemistry.....


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

Crowd is dead in Del Rio vs Sheamus. Fee AdamRose theme chants going on.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

arjwiz said:


> Crowd is dead in Del Rio vs Sheamus. Fee AdamRose theme chants going on.


How was the crowd for Ziggler/Batista?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cesaro on commentary so I guess hes like feuding with Sheamus for sure.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Cesaro vs. Sheamus for the U.S title at Payback is likely imo.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sheamus should have won the Intercontinental title and Wade Barrett shoulda had the US Title.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Lazyking said:


> if its not for the title then I don't have a problem.


It just means we'll have a series of non title matches and then when the inevitable title switch happens - which should be a huge moment for whoever captures the straps - nobody cares because we've seen the match before many times. The WWE does this quite a lot sadly. Overdoing matches to death to the point where nothing matters.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Nattie was the ref, not Summer. How the hell can you confuse those 2.:|


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

RKO361 said:


> Nattie was the ref, not Summer. How the hell can you confuse those 2.:|


Erm, no, it was Summer.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RKO361 said:


> Nattie was the ref, not Summer. How the hell can you confuse those 2.:|


That match suddenly makes much more sense lol.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

DoubtGin said:


> That match suddenly makes much more sense lol.


Actally no scratch that, it was indeed Summer. Nattie is reffing a Live Event today.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone else sick of these Cena/Usos vs Wyatts main events?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> Anyone else sick of these Cena/Usos vs Wyatts main events?


Just a fucking bit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No Swagger? Hmm, guess I'll only be tuning for Dallas's debut. At least he'll been on Superstars this week.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Vickie still getting that heat. I wonder how Bo did.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No Swagger? Hmm, guess I'll only be tuning for Dallas's debut. At least he'll been on Superstars this week.


he working the Sheffield house show today


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Eva Marie looks like a drag queen.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"* Cameron and Naomi defeated Eva Marie and Nikki Bella when special referee Summer Rae cost Eva the match."

:banderas

That alone makes SD worth watching.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm actually quite glad I didn't purchase tickets for Smackdown, despite being at RAW last night. A lot of top-line talent seems to be missing. It seems a bit of a shame to waste Hogan's UK appearance for this in all honesty.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> Anyone else sick of these Cena/Usos vs Wyatts main events?


Yes, it's just beyond boring now. It honestly feels like some combination of Cena/Usos against Harper/Rowan/Wyatt has happened on every single Raw and Smackdown since Wrestlemania, and it's become piss break stuff. It really has.


Will give this a watch for Bo's debut and perhaps Batista/Ziggler, but other than that the rest seems very skip-able.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JY57 said:


> he working the Sheffield house show today


Ah, okay.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

A. Edwards said:


> I'm actually quite glad I didn't purchase tickets for Smackdown, despite being at RAW last night. A lot of top-line talent seems to be missing. It seems a bit of a shame to waste Hogan's UK appearance for this in all honesty.


I assume WWE booked Hogan to counter the missing talent that was in Sheffield tonight and try and draw a bigger crowd. Doesn't sound like a bad show, although like many in this thread, i'm sick of the Uso's/Cena crap.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know your career is fucked when people are marking out for a win over R-Truth. Big deal, he won, it's not like it matters. 

Will bypass everything that doesn't involve Bray Wyatt, as per usual.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Summer really heeling it up, awesome. Wonder if it's gonna stay "Summer against the world" (Layla, all TD members) or if Summer is gonna get backup from somewhere. Feels like she's definitely being moved up from the Fandango valeting and "random diva in tag match" situation she was in though. Very happy to see that!!!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

SD sounds extremely boring not gonna watch.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

IT'S BO TIME!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I thought Sandow was done dressing up. Oh well he still won :mark:


----------



## Pareshx (Nov 6, 2006)

Dolph batista, sheamus del rio were watchable. Batista signature moves are more emphatic in person. Great atmosphere despite no bryan and bnb


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

W-Was...Paul Heyman burping Cesaro? Seriously, watching Main Event and that was incredibly awkward looking.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lol

Sandow's trying to make this good, poor guy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ffs fpalm same fucking cena usos / wyatt shit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow getting "you suck" chants and some decent heat. Again, he does it with absolutely nothing behind him. :lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh my god, based on this commentary they are saying that Sandow has been doing the costumed gimmicks because of multiple personalities. :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SANDOW WON! SANDOW WON! OMFG!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

It really is sad though there's any sort of celebration for a win over Truth. Not a good match though, but it wasn't that bad either. Sandow kept it entertaining.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol at people getting excited at Sandow winning.

He won in a Main Event against a fellow jobber R-Truth.:lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Lol at people getting excited at Sandow winning.
> 
> He won in a Main Event against a fellow jobber R-Truth.:lmao


Why wouldn't his fans be excited for a win? Should they only be content to be his fans if he's the top champion in the company? Wins generally mean positive momentum, no matter where they happen on the card.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Lol at people getting excited at Sandow winning.
> 
> He won in a Main Event against a fellow jobber R-Truth.:lmao


People can't be excited over a talent they like getting a victory?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> People can't be excited over a talent they like getting a victory?


What's there to be excited about? He won a match in an irrelevant show people hardly watches. He will go back to jobbing to next week.

If he was winning matches on Raw, then I won't blame people for getting excited. But Main Event? lol get real.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Please change the thread title to "Paul Heyman's Main Event + 5/23 Smackdown Spoilers


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

WTF was that Cesaro/Henry crap. fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> What's there to be excited about? He won a match in a irrelevant show people hardly watches. He will go back to jobbing to next week.


He won a match. Ergo, his fans are excited. There's no strenuous thinking there, buddy. Not everyone gives a damn about winning streaks or championships. Just...they like the entertainment and mark for their dudes.



Unrelated: Cesaro's blandness is really starting to get to me, especially when they have him wrestle something like Mark Henry who just oozes presence, charisma, and character. Jfc.



HHHGame78 said:


> WTF was that Cesaro/Henry crap. fpalm


Srsly. Yeah, Cesaro playing handsy with Mark Henry is totally gonna get him back all that steam he lost.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

As of right now, Sandow must wear a different humiliating outfit every episode. That must be his gimmick. Then he flips shit and bitches about it each time. So a 1 man 3MB almost. 

AND WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY ADVERTISING WRESTLEMANIA 30 ON DVD....WHILE ON THE WWE NETWORK WHERE YOU CAN WATCH IT FOR FREE!!!!!

edit - :lmao and then they follow up with top 10 most watched shows on WWE Network and Wrestlemania 30 is #9 and they point it out. :lmao Jesus Christ.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr.Cricket said:


> What's there to be excited about? He won a match in an irrelevant show people hardly watches. He will go back to jobbing to next week.
> 
> *If he was winning matches on Raw*, then I won't blame people for getting excited. But Main Event? lol get real.


How do you think they get to winning matches matches on RAW? :aries2

You do understand that however unlikely it may seem to you that he'll get a push out of this, it's bigger than the likelihood of him getting that push if he had lost?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Reading these results makes me feel bad for Ziggler and Sandow marks. Hopefully they lose hope.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a Naomi fan simply because she stuck it out and finished the match, then still wrestled with a glittery eye patch. She's also really nimble and ridiculous athlete. and THAT BOOTY! and :lol at "we want Fanny!" chants.

:lmao Sandow is good. That was a long match too. Lots of kickouts surprisingly. That made Sandow look really good.

THE FUCK WAS THAT MAIN EVENT! No wrestling? GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Reading these results makes me feel bad for Ziggler and Sandow marks. Hopefully they lose hope.


Why do we feel bad for Ziggler fans? He missed beating the clock by a few seconds, but didn't lose the match, he actually beat Batista last week on Smackdown because The Animal had to resort to a blatant low blow, and then he was given a lengthy No DQ match with Batista this week that he lost after (reportedly) a long match. That's not a horrible 7 day stretch.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Smackdown leaked*

Don't know if this happens every year but I found Smackdown links online for this Friday and I've uploaded it to Youtube:

EDIT:
P1
P2
P3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Nice find. How the hell did this happen?!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Nice find OP. Downloading that video as I type this because that video's going to be taken down FAST. I'd advise making it an unlisted link just to be safe.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Watching.

How the fuck did this happen?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Dat ziggler/Batista match was pretty damn good.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

bo dallas shaking sin cara's hand and telling him that if he keeps trying he might one day be like him

inspirational.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Watch WWE take it down


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

No fake crowd? :O, good work OP.


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

how did this happen.
good find OP.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I skipped ahead. That Wyatt promo at 50:00 is phenomenal. Best promo I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

basically they will record the smackdown like raw and package it pretty much complete and then send it on over to the editing team to finish up 
(crowd edits, the black parts, the parts where cole fucks up). What you see here is pretty much someone intercepting the pre edited footage.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

it will get taken down so watch it while you can.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

JY57 said:


> * Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio is next. Cesaro is on commentary. Sheamus gets the win in what was described as a good back and forth match


I can't wait for this :mark:


WWE needs to make Alberto Del Rio relevant again asap


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

watching it now before they take down i was about to go to sleep.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

I don't know if Cole was having an off day or what but they'll have to edit alot of screwups from him in post.


----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Thanks OP!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

JBL: Hey Micheal get back up here and help me broadcast, stop loafing on the job! Just because you got hit with....everything.

LOL


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Ziggler vs. Batista was really fucking good.

Skipped over the rest.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> but Cena's momentum took him straight through Wyatt.


john cena in one sentence


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

I remember back in 2003, I would download Smackdowns before they aired on Thursday. This is how we got that Hulk Hogan screw-up promo with Vince McMahon. 

I hope these pre-edit Smackdowns are happening again!


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Cesaro went full on heel, taking out sheamus and mocking the handshake that Sheamus wanted on Raw. Instead of wanting Sheamus to kick Cesaro's ass I just laughed.. Sheamus has got Cena syndrome for me..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

There is soo much lol-worthy stuff going on right now.

JBL: Micheal to be fair, none of the divas like any of each other. They pretend to but they don't. It's like how I sit out here and pretend to like you, I don't like you I've never liked you. (The way he said it had me rolling).

Plus, Cameron doing a botched version of the code breaker which led to like 3 people doing a Y2J chant. Probably won't hear it though when they edit SD in with fake pops etc.

It's very interesting to hear how quiet Smackdown is.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Thanks OP

watched Del Rio vs Sheamus, it was great and is one of the top 15 best WWE matches this year


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> Thanks OP
> 
> watched Del Rio vs Sheamus, it was great and is one of the top 15 best WWE matches this year


Tried watching it, but these guys are not interesting at all and can't keep my attention.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

This is how I want to watch SD! every week.


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

JBL and Cole more so Cole mess up more than a few times i love the pre edits hopefully this happens again.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Taker90 said:


> JBL and Cole more so Cole mess up more than a few times i love the pre edits hopefully this happens again.


Yeah, apparently Cole got yelled at for saying Layla and Fandango were "making out".


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Stanford said:


> This is how I want to watch SD! every week.


Same, I hope this happens every week. Could get used to watching Smackdown with authentic crowd reactions a couple hours after it was just taped.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Wasn't that a weak pop for Hogan? Disappointed in London.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Was that Bo Dallas Tebowing? fpalm


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Wasn't that a weak pop for Hogan? Disappointed in London.


its not exactly a huge crowd tho.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

"I cannot wait for him to take that bump down the ramp"

Worth it for that :cole3


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

filler show as usual with a couple of decent matches in batista/ziggler and sheamus/del rio

crowd didnt seem to enjoy the show very much. cant blame them. its pretty much raw jr with half the roster missing


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Stall_19 said:


> Was that Bo Dallas Tebowing? fpalm


TeBOing


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Wtf was that at the end of Bray Wyatt's promo lol

Vince yells at Cole because he forgot to mention Cena during a plug for the main event, even though he actually did mention him. 

Damn, the leak. Missing out on so much sleep.


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



SovereignVA said:


> Yeah, apparently Cole got yelled at for saying Layla and Fandango were "making out".


he's calling it like he sees it Layla and Fandango were making out funny they yelled at him for it.


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Bo Dallas :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



SovereignVA said:


> Wtf was that at the end of Bray Wyatt's promo lol


I think Bray was trying to channel the devil with that jibberish.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

1:44:29

Cole: Hey Vince. Do you want me to say that every time, because I've said it a shit load of times tonight. Ok. Yes sir.


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Dolph V Batista awesome match.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Another Eva Marie classic tonight.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Eva marie needs to be off tv she's that bad. Embarrassing to the profession.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Stanford said:


> 1:44:29
> 
> Cole: Hey Vince. Do you want me to say that every time, because I've said it a shit load of times tonight. Ok. Yes sir.


My God, this has to be every conversation he has with Vince every commercial


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Comedy from Eva again in the ring they need to put her in NXT.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Vince is Cole's Daddy when Cole is working lol. I will say, Vince works his ass off producing the announcers at his age..


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

It's funny how much more appealing Smackdown becomes when the crowd noise is authentic (Y)

The bit where MAGGLE got knocked out behind the announce table was funny. So much for being a former war correspondent :jbl :lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Laserblast said:


> It's funny how much more appealing Smackdown becomes when the crowd noise is authentic (Y)
> 
> The bit where MAGGLE got knocked out behind the announce table was funny. So much for being a former war correspondent :jbl :lol


I lol'd so hard during that. JBL calling him a pansy was hilarious. :lmao

"Don't go near Michael, he'll stop working again!" :jbl


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

These leaks are very interesting; it occasionally happens with Raw too (remember when the commentary was talking about CM Punk chants before Raw? "not a lot of determination to that chant"? that was from a leak just like this one).

The way this leaks is by obtaining the raw (not Raw, raw) HD footage being sent live from the production truck directly to Titan Towers for archiving and editing. I don't know how they obtain it, but that's why it has all the commentary chatter that's not broadcast in the post-production version of the program (like Cole talking to Vince during commercials).

This is also the highest fidelity version of the program you can locate; this episode of Smackdown was over 23GB large.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Say what you will about Rose's gimmick, but he was legit over with that crowd.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Wait I thought Cena gets cheered on Smackdown... nope. Great find, makes Smackdown so much more enjoyable without the ridiculous edited crowd noise. Dat Wyatt promo though.


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Laserblast said:


> It's funny how much more appealing Smackdown becomes when the crowd noise is authentic (Y)
> 
> The bit where MAGGLE got knocked out behind the announce table was funny. So much for being a former war correspondent :jbl :lol


that was classic from JBL i burst out laughing at that.:lol


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Chrome said:


> Say what you will about Rose's gimmick, but he was legit over with that crowd.


Not surpirsing he would be. He's billed from England and the English crowd love catchy theme songs.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

It's hard to believe that Cole has done announcing for the past 15 or so years, yet he is still being micro-managed by Vince for everything he has to say.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Awesome find, thanks (Y)


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

I know he's the current internet darling and all, but Bray Wyatt is starting to bore the crap out of me.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

"Do you want us to redo that, Vince? :cole3" @ 1:15:13


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

I need a gif of Cena doing what ever the fuck he was doing with his chest in that promo.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Probably has to do with overexposure or you just dont like the guy. Not speaking for you, I love Wyatt's promos but he does idk two or three a week if you watch every show, and its not like his message or delivery changes that much.

This is why I wish more talents were showcased cause even I don't need to see a guy up to three times a week.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I know he's the current internet darling and all, but Bray Wyatt is starting to bore the crap out of me.


same here. its the overexposure and repetitiveness of his promos over and over again. he needs some new material ,especially if hes going to be overexposed as much as he is on the mic


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> same here. its the overexposure and repetitiveness of his promos over and over again. he needs some new material ,especially if hes going to be overexposed as much as he is on the mic


I'd be inclined to agree with you normally, but that promo tonight was phenomenal.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> same here. its the overexposure and repetitiveness of his promos over and over again. he needs some new material ,especially if hes going to be overexposed as much as he is on the mic


I would say Bray's promos are far from repetitive, especially this one. Seemed more old school, talking about the Usos and then that devil gibberish talk was kinda creepy.

He has done everything he can for this fued, but without Cena offering anything remotely creative for Bray to feed off what else can he actually do?


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

another odd Bray Wyatt promo it seems to working whatever his message is people pay attention to it.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



goldigga said:


> I would say Bray's promos are far from repetitive, especially this one. Seemed more old school, talking about the Usos and then that devil gibberish talk was kinda creepy.
> 
> He has done everything he can for this fued, but without Cena offering anything remotely creative for Bray to feed off what else can he actually do?


your definitely right about that last part. if he had someone like ambrose or even bryan to feed off im sure it would come across better. 

but his promos are generally the same in so many words. hes the devil now i guess ? and hes trying to open up peoples minds to society, corrupt, and brainwash them . yes he says it differently at times but their all the same message and it gets boring to hear the same message every single promo , especially from someone who gives long promos on every show


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao at Cole been sassy with Vince on the headset, "I've been saying that a shitload of times" then getting seemingly put down and calling him SIR a million times thereafter :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Well done. :clap


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Heyman during the Sheamus V ADR match was pretty funny love Paul E.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

That tag team Divas match was amazing, a real show-stealer. Nicki Bella holding back Eva Marie was an award winning performance.


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Rigby said:


> That tag team Divas match was amazing, a real show-stealer. Nicki Bella holding back Eva Marie was an award winning performance.


match of the night :lol


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

the crowd seem to love Adam Rose a few chants for him during the night that could be a good thing for him.


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

LOL at Cole, and lol at John Cena calling out the crowd for being silent again.

I skipped three matches, was the Divas' match any good? (No sarcasm, please, you never know with WWE women's wrestling nowadays, even with paige in the roster)


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Taker90 said:


> the crowd seem to love Adam Rose a few chants for him during the night that could be a good thing for him.


its from england. they went crazy for fandango also. wait till they get back to america and wait a few months to see if hes really over or its just his theme. i have a sneaky suspicion its just his theme but well see


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Does Vince have a back-office presence at most of these events ?

I thought Triple H/Steph would be in that role.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

The Bo Dallas Bulldog was a decent add to his moveset. Never seen him do it before.


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

good show thanks again to the OP for the find with this.


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> its from england. they went crazy for fandango also. wait till they get back to america and wait a few months to see if hes really over or its just his theme. i have a sneaky suspicion its just his theme but well see


i tend to give a wrestler a few months once they have had more than 5 matches anyway.
hope it works out for Rose there's a buzz about him i like.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Pretty great, mostly because there weren't constant backstage segments. If Smackdown was like this every week, it'd be easily better than Raw.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

The announcer got Eva Maries name wrong when he introduced her and Nikki Bella coming to the ring.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Lazyking said:


> Dat ziggler/Batista match was pretty damn good.


Yep, def worth the watch. They'll edit the fuck out of Bo's debut, but I liked it even without the edits. Already got early heat.

:lmao at cole thou.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



KozmicLuis said:


> LOL at Cole, and lol at John Cena calling out the crowd for being silent again.
> 
> I skipped three matches, was the Divas' match any good? (No sarcasm, please, you never know with WWE women's wrestling nowadays, even with paige in the roster)


The match featured Nikki Bella, Eva Marie and Cameron. Nobody was seriously injured.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The Bo Dallas Bulldog was a decent add to his moveset. Never seen him do it before.


I think you mean Bo-dog


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> THE FUCK WAS THAT MAIN EVENT! No wrestling? GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!


I know. If they're going to do that, at least let him destroy Henry like Brock did. This feud with Sheamus better not involve the US title or I'm gonna have to smack a bitch.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

I was there live and can confirm the Henry/Cesaro segment was god awful.

The Ziggler/Batista match was actually really good, nearly four star's. Batista has turned it up a notch since Mania. Ziggler may have lost but he absolutely looked like Batista's equal for the whole match.


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Thank you very much for this post. Green'd. I'm going to watch this carefully tonight. I was at the show last night and would love to see how the edits are done.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

I just scrolled down quickly to not see spoilers but damn thanks! Get to watch it 3 days early.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Awesome find.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

It's BO time. :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

How the hell do leaks like this happen?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Gonna actually watch Smackdown.

Man Steph's gonna be mad :banderas


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Normally don't get it till Thursday to be fair. 

Watching now.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

People are cheering bo dallas smfh the concept of his gimmick is to be a heel baby face, if you start cheering him you are ruining his gimmick


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

njcam said:


> Does Vince have a back-office presence at most of these events ?
> 
> I thought Triple H/Steph would be in that role.


Trips and Steph do but Vince is still the master puppeteer.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

This is the first time I'm going to watch a full Smackdown in a while.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

10 pages in and NOBODY mentions Cena heelish promo after the show?:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Man, dat promo by Bray was amazing.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

thanks for this


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

@ 1 hour 38 mins and 8 seconds in - the ref calls cesaro Punk and then corrects himself. 

fpalm


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That was a great match between Ziggler/Batista. Certainly, Batista's best since coming back, doesn't look so gassed as usual.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

If only Smackdown was leaked liked this every week.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Now this is a great way to start the day. Breakfast and Smackdown.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

As many have already said, EXCELLENT find OP. I have about 30mins left to watch but I have to go to work I could watch Smackdown like this ALL the time. Cole really is Vince's bitch :lmao .Ziggler vs. Batista was a great match. It would've been sweet if Ziggler hit that fameasser on the steps. Sheamus vs. Del Rio was great as well. :lol at Del Rio's shit talking during the match. 1:06.55 "what's wrong with this guy" Del Rio using the apron to do his enziguri :banderas
JBL's commentary was HILARIOUS during the Ziggler/Batista match. Cesaro knocking out Sheamus and then shaking his hand :lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Holy fuck, awesome bro! REPPED!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Dude for real, how the hell did you get a hold of this?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Much better to watch without the piped in crowd. Ziggler/Batista match was great and certainly Batista's best match so far.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Jericho Addict said:


> I was there live and can confirm the Henry/Cesaro segment was god awful.
> 
> The Ziggler/Batista match was actually really good, nearly four star's. Batista has turned it up a notch since Mania. Ziggler may have lost but he absolutely looked like Batista's equal for the whole match.


That's good to here. Maybe they will actually do something with Ziggler. How was the crowd for the Batista Ziggler match?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

As expected, they removed the show from YT.
EDIT: I posted Dailymotion links in the OP.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

That fucking Bo Dallas man, His Entrance is so cool lol  and



Aaro said:


> shaking sin cara's hand and telling him that if he keeps trying he might one day be like him


:banderas


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

How the hell did they do this? And who did it?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Lol at people getting excited at Sandow winning.
> 
> He won in a Main Event against a fellow jobber R-Truth.:lmao


On top of that, the match was described as "boring" hardly mark out material. It just shows how far Sandow has fallen, what a shame.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

honestly this is the first episode of SD I watched without skipping as it is really funny to hear all the comments from Cole communicating with Vince etc. and a real crowd makes SD better as well. Whoever leaked it, thanks for that


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

"Hey Vince! Do you want me to say that every time? 'Cause I said it a shitload of times tonight." 

Cole :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Wow..i'm shocked this got online...someone is gonna get their ass whooped :lol

BTW, this is stuff that TNA would maybe do by mistake, but a huge company like WWE come'on lol


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

This is way cool.

Good find. Feels like Smackdown Live!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Downloading it now before it gets taken down and I'll watch it later. No point in waiting for it to air on TV when you have an unedited version ready to go.

Nice find, OP.


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Kalashnikov said:


> "Hey Vince! Do you want me to say that every time? 'Cause I said it a shitload of times tonight."
> 
> Cole :banderas


"You'll say it as many times as I want you to, dammit :vince3"

"Okay. Yes, sir. Yes, sir. I will. Yes, sir."


:lmao


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Wolfgang said:


> Downloading it now before it gets taken down and I'll watch it later. No point in waiting for it to air on TV when you have an unedited version ready to go.
> 
> Nice find, OP.


What method are you downloading it from ? I cant on YTD, but am watching it now with hilarity.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Goldusto said:


> What method are you downloading it from ? I cant on YTD, but am watching it now with hilarity.


Just watched it myself. TY OP I will be sure to rep you. Ziggler/Batista got 15/16 minutes and they actually made Ziggler look very good. He controlled the match and it went almost 15 minutes before losing to an "injury" Bo will have potential to be a great midcard heel. They need to make Eva Marie an escort ASAP. Other than that the JBL commentary when Cole was on the floor was GOAT material.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



ZigglerMark31 said:


> Bo will have potential to be a great midcard heel.


Midcard ? This guy can have a GOAT feud with Bryan or Cena. Man i am so hyped for him after the debut :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Sometimes I stumble across feeds earlier than Friday on certain servers. It is hit and miss. I sometimes get the show on Tuesday night which I assume is live. Maybe it airs in some places on different nights because I often catch it on Wednesday or Thursday with interviews in place of the commercials. If I cared enough to try I could probably catch it early about half the time.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Xderby said:


> Midcard ? This guy can have a GOAT feud with Bryan or Cena. Man i am so hyped for him after the debut :mark: :mark: :mark:


Easy. Don't need to bury him this quick by putting him in a program with Cena. He can feud with Sandow maybe to start off? Not sure I'll have to think about that honestly. Whenever I see Bo's face I want to bust out the brass knucks.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

"I cant wait for one day he tatkes a bump down that aisle" LOL


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

" Michael get up. You're missing a great match!" LOL


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

" I had 500lb of men on top of me" 

GOAT

" so uh kevin you don't like me saying making out? i honestly can't even remember the context i said it, want what kissing or what?" 

WOW reallY? people get so shitty over the smallest non existent things.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Sweet find. The start of this with the commentator's entrance has already made this more interesting than the edited version that'll show up on Friday.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Vince: Michael Cole...You didn't mention Cena! Do it again damnit!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

What is the big deal between kissing and making out? Do kids not understand the difference?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Oh god seriously? I'm rushing home :lmao


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

the link is gone from youtube now.

*Edit just seen the OP put the video on Dailymotion.*


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

*I like having the commentators entrances before the show starts. Adds to the atmosphere. *


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> *I like having the commentators entrances before the show starts. Adds to the atmosphere. *


They always show it on the RAW pre-show.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Bray Wyatt speaking in tongue at the end of his promo was down right freaky


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

This...is....fucking....awesome!!!

I hope this doesn't get taken down. Better download asap.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

What sportsmanship by DAT BO!:clap


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Ignore......


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Divas match only last about 3 minutes and Eva are only came in to do a double team move with Eva and take the pin. :bully :HHH :batista3


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Awesome. Somebody make a compilation of all the weird outtakes.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Apparently, "making out" ain't PG.

And Bo giving Sin Cara that mini inspirational pep talk post-match will go down as one of the most memorable moments in wrestling history.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Man got half way through last night, decided to save the rest for today and I find that they removed it. Good find though!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What happened in the Cesaro/Henry match?

Would've been pretty pissed if that match didn't get a few good minutes, has a lot of potential.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Goldusto said:


> " I had 500lb of men on top of me"
> 
> GOAT
> 
> ...


Probably because Kevin Dunn is one of the most loathsome shitheads to ever work in wrestling. EVER.

Will watch this in a bit, looks promising with the Bray promo, Bo debut and Cole getting his ass chewed out by Vince down the headset. Probably a weekly occurrence.

:lmao Still can't get over Cole's music.


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks OP!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

I wonder how Vince reacts to leaks like that...


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Awesome to actually enjoy SD! with out those annoying dubbed pops! well done OP


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Seen the show, and yeah, so much better without the editing. No surprise there.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

I hope WWE are reading this. I hope the reaction is something like ...
"So they like Smackdown like that do they? OK, so how do make a post production version of that?"

I think though the reaction will be more like "Who's the asshole responsible for this leak? Fire their ass dammit"


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

This way of watching smackdown is fucking awesome


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

I couldn't stand Bo but the ending where he actually shakes the hand of the loser sarcastically has me marking out....i could enjoy this :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

BTW..this version > edited stuff....just saying lol


----------



## Daniel Pereira (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Pretty awesome find, thanks OP


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

What's up with thousand commercials during Dolph VS Batista?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

:lmao @ that fucking divas match


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Jericho Addict said:


> I was there live and can confirm the Henry/Cesaro segment was god awful.
> 
> The Ziggler/Batista match was actually really good, nearly four star's. *Batista has turned it up a notch since Mania.* Ziggler may have lost but he absolutely looked like Batista's equal for the whole match.


No he sucks. End of discussion/thread/forum.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Quite a few torrents out there of this.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Well, I guess I'm a boliever. So funny, he's nailing the gimmick.


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

Bo Dallas= GOAT. I bolieve


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

someone have the download? I can't watch now 



EDIT: nvm, I found


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Spoiler: SD! leaked



:jbl: "R U A BOWLEEVUR, MYGULL?!?"

I think _I_ am, though. I like how his theme sounds so uplifting that he wears an all white attire to help promote him being a figure of purity and inspiration, yet he's got such a fugly mug to show that he's actually a deluded asshole. :lol I wish they'd bill him from somewhere, though.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Main Event was awful, don't bother.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds terrible once again.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Spoiler: SD! leaked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BoTown perhaps?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Cena - Wyatt Dark Match


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown leaked*

To whoever found this, thank you! I haven't watched Smackdown in nearly 10 years but to watch Bo Dallas' debut and Michael Cole getting knocked down..it was well worth it.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The way they are using Hogan is so lame. He comes across as a huge shill just hyping the network in every promo, not even addressing the current happenings in WWE storylines, not even calling someone out etc. I don't want him to wrestle again but at least use his star power to get someone over. This just sucks.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Quasi Juice said:


> The way they are using Hogan is so lame. He comes across as a huge shill just hyping the network in every promo, not even addressing the current happenings in WWE storylines, not even calling someone out etc. I don't want him to wrestle again but at least use his star power to get someone over. This just sucks.


I don't want Hogan to be involved in any storylines in any way at all. 

He's fine as a shill for the network ------------ Though he's probably one of the worst shills because him telling people to buy won't get them to buy at this point.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

damn, my version cut out right after the show ended and cole was talking to Vince.

1) Fuck MacMahon for being in the ear of Cole the whole night. I wasn't sure how true that was. What a manipulative son of a bitch. Then he had Cole on the run at the end. 

2) Really good Smackdown after the last few weeks. 

- Hulkster. ok.
- Batista v Ziggler was realy good. That was a shock. Ziggler did everything, but it was still a good match. 
- Bo Dallas debuted great. He came out and showed his character perfectly (a suck up/kiss ass delusional guy), cut a good and brief promo, and he had a good debut match.
- Cesaro was cool with his different languages. I take it he's heel and will challenge Sheamus for the US title at Payback. If he doesn't then I'm going to give up on his push.
- I enjoyed this Adam Rose segment (green haired girl with the Cap America suit :homer); I only wish they would legit have him as a party animal. I understand the PG rating, but having Cole trying to convince people to hop around like a bunny makes him an absolute joke. Have him come out with coke on his nose still, then I'll be on board :lol At the least stop cole trying to get everyone to hilariously go along with it. He parties; partying is fun but cool, not embarrassingly lame.
- Cena's promo actually was clever. "Talk is cheap." I figured he was being goofy, but then he came back. The whole Wolf Of Wall Street thing is out of place on a PG show that none of his fans should be able to reference. 

4/5 3 solid matches and what looks like a feud for Sheamus. Plus, they didn't fuck up the Bo Dallas debut and to me, it's clear he's ready for actual WWE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Cena - Wyatt Dark Match


Fixed that for ya.

That Cena promo at the beginning is interesting, seemed a bit heelish, but probably means nothing in the grand scheme of things. Although LOL at him calling out London and not one of those shitty crowds in the south.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

OK the victory lap converted me I'm a believer. :faint: so not worthy


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The new smackdown theme is disgustingly bad.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SMCKDOWN this week was pretty hilarious in a good way. Awesome.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Fixed that for ya.
> 
> That Cena promo at the beginning is interesting, seemed a bit heelish, but probably means nothing in the grand scheme of things. Although LOL at him calling out London and not one of those shitty crowds in the south.


The shitty southern crowds cheer his ass, that's why lol.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> damn, my version cut out right after the show ended and cole was talking to Vince.
> 
> 1) Fuck MacMahon for being in the ear of Cole the whole night. I wasn't sure how true that was. What a manipulative son of a bitch. Then he had Cole on the run at the end.
> 
> ...


That's the key right. His entire exotic express and party entourage is supposed to be the product of hallucinagens lol. He's supposed to be Russel Brand's character Aldous Snow from the movies "Forgetting Sarah Marshall" and "Get Him to the Greek", so they need to imply more that he truly "parties hard " to really sell the character. He should also be portrayed a bit as a rockstar of someone in the rock music business to add to the parallels between him and Aldous Snow.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Batista bumped and sold like a boss for Dolph in their match. I hope Ziggler benefits from it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lariatoh! said:


> Batista bumped and sold like a boss for Dolph in their match. I hope Ziggler benefits from it.


Speaking of Teest, I _just_ now realized that the logo he's had on his trunks since his return is the Gracie Jiu-Jitsu Academy logo, so +1 to him for that too.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao I'm glad they didn't edit out this part of the commentary


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ti Tony Chimmel fucking up Eva Marie's name and Nikki/Eva completely no-selling it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> :lmao I'm glad they didn't edit out this part of the commentary


JBL did so great. :lmao "Quit lying on the ground and get up here ya wimp!" "Is it safe now?"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yup, I'm gonna like Bo Dallas.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This hasn't been a half bad episode of Smackdown so far! Bolieve!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

OMFG :lmao "don't stop believing, one day you could be like me"


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

God Damn Bray Wyatt is an AMAZING talker. Fucking Hell.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So sick of Adam Rose. Maybe I'll be more tolerant of him when he starts wrestling but I'm so sick of his face and stupid sayings.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So sick of Adam Rose. Maybe I'll be more tolerant of him when he starts wrestling but I'm so sick of his face and stupid sayings.


Ohh that whole segment was painful.. his nerve grating voice plus Vicki screeches.. Then right to Cena. Ouch.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

My fucking God at Cena. Can you possibly sink any lower into CornyVille U.S.A


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I really really hope they move past this singing gimmick and move past it really really fast, I am tired of having to mute Wyatt.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bray Wyatt proves once again why he is the best promo cutter out of all the main roster right now.

Phenomenal. Just brilliant.

Name one person better than him I dare you.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

BAH GAWD IT'S KRANG said:


> Bray Wyatt proves once again why he is the best promo cutter out of all the main roster right now.
> 
> Phenomenal. Just brilliant.
> 
> Name one person better than him I dare you.


Rollins, Ambrose, Triple H, Big Show. 

Wyatt is stuck on repeat. The only change in his promos has been from "follow the buzzards" to "you're a liar John Cena." those 4 mentioned wrestlers (yes, Big Show) actually change their promos based on who they wrestle. 

However, this is Wyatt's forest big feud. I would hope he will have more to say after the feud ends. Being articulate and a good speaker doesn't mean what you're saying is anything good. Ugh, I just stole Cena's promo. 

PHONE SEX


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Based on unedited version and comparing it to edited one...I'm surprised they didn't edit out any of the commentators lines during the Ziggler-Batista match. They actually did edit out Coles line regarding Layla-Fandango(kinda sad how low WWE has gotten, "making out" is now too edgy to mention for WWE.....). They also edited out the WHAT chants Vickie got during her segment(and just replaced it with lots of loud boos)


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> They also edited out the WHAT chants Vickie got during her segment


Thank god, i hate that fucking what chant as it adds NOTHING to the show just the dumb fans trying to "get themselves over".


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

From someone that attended...



> The lights came up to show the legendary Jimmy Hart standing in the ring who introduced his long-time friend Hulk Hogan. *The music of “The Hulkster” hit to a thunderous roar from the crowd who packed out the O2, this is not my first live event but this was one of the loudest ovations I’ve witnessed despite being at WrestleMania.* Hogan announced that the WWE Network is soon to launch in the United Kingdom and promoted the flagship show “Legend’s House” to accompany the arrival.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...between-john-cena-and-bray-wyatt-9426785.html


I have to say that it didn't come across that way to me, on TV! Great to know that he was received well.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow. Hogan coming into piped cheers was sad as fuck. Maybe that kid was in a loud section but on TV it looked like even he was shaking his head at the lack of reaction. 

The crowd was COMPLETELY dead for Batista/Ziggler .. I don't think I've watched a WWE show with that kind of an atmosphere. It was kinda painful. 

I haven't seen the rest of it yet, but thus far the crowd has been extremely weird.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

WWE needs a Lemon Party.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I hate throwing around this word but that last Adam Rose segment was kinda rapey. 

Also it didn't even expand his feud with Swagger so what was the point?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wjd1989 said:


> From someone that attended...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that it didn't come across that way to me, on TV! Great to know that he was received well.


They probably muted the mics in case that dreaded "Punk" chant broke out


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> Wow. Hogan coming into piped cheers was sad as fuck. Maybe that kid was in a loud section but on TV it looked like even he was shaking his head at the lack of reaction.


It's really weird - it just looks rubbish on TV, but people that attended said he got a massive reaction, the biggest of the night.


----------

